# Buying a home/moving to Italy



## croagunk (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all

Apologies if I am asking things that have been asked before. I have searched but my head is spinning a bit!!

We are hoping to move in the not too distant future. Italy and France are at the moment possible having seen suitable jobs in both.

If I was lucky enough to gain employment in Italy I would like a family home (3 beds at least) with a bit of land in a rural setting. 

I have been looking on estate agents website but seem to be finding lots of apartments and things out of our budget.

We would have 150000 euroes cash and would take on a mortgage if possible (but from reading this seems to be difficult.)

The areas are the minute we are looking at are the areas surrounding Trieste and surrounding Ferrara

Can anyone advise me on cost of property in the areas and any good places to find details of rural houses

Thanks

C


----------

